# 1966 Shelby GT350 Hertz Edition



## TheoGraphics (Apr 17, 2015)

Couple shots from a recent simple session with a super rare 1966 Shelby GT350 Hertz Edition. You can see more shots and read a little bit more about the car on *my blog* if you're interested!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2015)

Ohhh, man....#3 is making my heart pound.


----------



## baturn (Apr 17, 2015)

Ahhh! When cars looked as they should. Beautiful!


----------



## funwitha7d (Apr 17, 2015)

that is a great series, I was overtaken by a modern soft top Shelby recently (he was going like a bat out of hell) but wow what a car


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2015)

THAT will pass anything but a gas-station!


----------



## southernlady97266 (Apr 17, 2015)

Took a few minutes to wipe the drool off my phone so I can reply to this. WOW! That is a beautiful car.


----------



## cgw (Apr 18, 2015)

Pretty Pony. Ghastly location. Sorry.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 22, 2015)

cgw said:


> Pretty Pony. Ghastly location. Sorry.



No need to apologize! The engine had just been totally rebuilt (less than 13 miles), and the owner was not keen on driving it anywhere. I convinced him to take it from the garage where it was stored to this location, which was the best I could find within a 1 mile radius.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 22, 2015)

Great car, especially the 350. What most here don't realize that back then Hertz used to rent Shelby's ... kids would rent them over a weekend, tape a number on them and race them at tracks.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 22, 2015)

thread title + color of car.


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2015)

It's a Hertz.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 22, 2015)

Sweet Ride!  I don't think the location is all that bad.  I didn't even look at anything but the car, until somebody pointed it out.  

Is that an authentic signature?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 22, 2015)

shelby often signed those glove box covers if you mailed them to him and promised a donation to a charity.  very common.

this is not a hertz rental.  It would say H after the GT 350 and be black and gold (the hertz colors).  It also wouldn't have an ill-fitting aftermarket fiberglass bumper.


authentic or not, the photography is still quite good.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 22, 2015)

Designer said:


> It's Hurst, not Hertz.
> 
> Not that anybody appears to give a rip.



Not sure if trolling or not...



PropilotBW said:


> Sweet Ride!  I don't think the location is all that bad.  I didn't even look at anything but the car, until somebody pointed it out.
> 
> Is that an authentic signature?



Shelby was known to have signed pretty much anything, so his signature isn't very rare actually. Still kinda cool though!



Braineack said:


> thread title + color of car.





Braineack said:


> shelby often signed those glove box covers if you mailed them to him and promised a donation to a charity.  very common.
> 
> this is not a hertz rental.  It would say H after the GT 350 and be black and gold (the hertz colors).  It also wouldn't have an ill-fitting aftermarket fiberglass bumper.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments! It's a common misconception that all Hertz Mustangs were black and gold (although the majority were). This is a very early production model, and is indeed a legit Hertz rental, albeit with some changes along the way.


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2015)

Where did you get the name of that car, from the car rental company?


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 22, 2015)

Designer said:


> TheoGraphics said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



I think you're a bit confused. Check the link I posted above for all the information on this Hertz Shelby.


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2015)

O.K., thanks for that.


----------



## BillM (Apr 22, 2015)

I think some may be confusing Hertz with the Hurst Oldsmobile package. Beautiful shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2015)

ah cool read, i didn't know there were unlabled white 350h's

i honestly thought you were making a white/gold dress joke.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 24, 2015)

Braineack said:


> ah cool read, i didn't know there were unlabled white 350h's
> 
> i honestly thought you were making a white/gold dress joke.



Haha, I STILL can't tell what color that dumb dress actually is.


----------

